

Daytum iPhone app collates your personal statistics - phreanix
http://daytum.com/about/daytum

======
david_p
<http://mybew.com> (my startup) does this too (in french only for the moment)
but I think we made a better job at making simpler interfaces. Plus on MYBEW,
you can compare your statistics to other groups of people (all men, all women,
etc).

~~~
phreanix
Too bad it's in french only. How hard would it be to have a simple english
version of the site?

~~~
david_p
We are actually working on an english version but the translation is very bad
for the moment, and needs a lot of additional work. If you are curious you can
check it out here : <http://mybew.com/login/lang/en>

~~~
phreanix
Not bad! At least I got the gist of it.

------
siglesias
What this product needs is random polling, such as asking you between
specified intervals a specified question such as, "what is your mood?". This
would prevent selection bias and probably yield surprising insights about
times of day.

------
tejaswiy
There's this other app called Dayta which basically does the same thing,
although I'm not sure if the person that made it is actively maintaining it.
What I'd really like is some way to do interesting correlations between some
of the plots I make. Simplistically, lets say I plot exercise, caffiene, hours
worked and amount of sleep, we could see some interesting correlations emerge.
The app doesn't let me do that yet!

------
calebhicks
Used daytum for about 6 months last year. Worked well for me, but my advice
would be to keep it simple for two reasons.

1) The more you try to track, the harder it is to remember to update it. I
started spending more time updating Daytum than I did trying to complete the
things I was tracking.

2) Staying simple keeps you in the free version of the software. :)

------
achompas
Wonderful. This and WakeMate track data that are immediately relevant to the
user. The app is simple but the visualizations are a nice touch. Great free
app.

Data from the consumer, for the consumer. Interesting stuff!

------
desigooner
I recently started using it and so far I like it. 1 feature I'd like to add to
it is a calendar like interface a la Streaks app on iPhone.

------
MarkPNeyer
This is my eventual goal for www.thoughtplot.org - right now, it can track
your mood, but I am working to extend it so you can use it to track arbitrary
variables.

~~~
tejaswiy
Really neat! I wanted to do the exact same thing when I started using this
other tracking app called Dayta. Any chances of a mobile app?

------
Swizec
A year or so ago a mate of mine had a startup that wanted to do this exact
same thing. That whole team eventually decided college was more important.

I'm glad someone finally made this, because I sure as hell have been wanting
it for a while.

~~~
phreanix
Just wondering, what would be the most vital things you'd track?

~~~
Swizec
Right now I'm using something to track how much time I spend on things and an
app to track expenses.

I'd love a simpler way to track time, Daytum unfortunately doesn't look to be
it, but seems like a good way to monitor the amount of drugs I consume
(caffeine). Mostly to try figure out whether my hunch that stress increases my
caffeine intake is correct.

Another thing I'd love to track is how many situps/pushups/etc. I do per day.

Other than that, who knows, I've never done serious data collection about
myself before :)

